# Lovkins ears?



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Sir Lovkins is 8 months old now and his ears are still up. So I am guessing they are not going to drop? Do ya'll think they ever will? One of the things I love about malteses is there ears. Never the less I love him more than life itself, but has anyone experienced this? I love the christmas pic because I had taking like 20 pictures at this point and he was totally over it and he really expresses it. The other pic was him just freshly cut enjoying a little bully stick laying on his quilt (made for him).


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

cute photos x


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG I just adore those butterfly ears. He is just so wonderfully funny. Have you ever trimmed the hair on them? You know sometimes people tape down ears that stand up when they are supposed to drop. It might be too late. All the same his ears are unique and make him special Mr. Lovkins. :wub: Maybe you will just have to get a brother or sister for him, so you can also have the ears you love. :innocent:


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I think Lovkins is pretty special!!!...especially with his cute ears. He is surely lucky to have a wonderful mommy as yourself that love him very much!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Remember Alfalfa from the Little Rascals (Our Gang)? 

Sir Lovkins ears are his personality!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm not sure if they will ever drop, but I have to say, I kinda hope they don't! His ears are just so beyond adorable! ♥


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> I'm not sure if they will ever drop, but I have to say, I kinda hope they don't! His ears are just so beyond adorable! ♥


 I agree - I just LOVE his ears and every picture I see of him just makes me smile


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Christina, he looks super cute in that first photo with that expression! lol! i think he is quite a cutie ears and all!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I love his ears so much! He is like a stuffed toy! He reminds me of the dog "Happy" from 7th Heaven.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

He is beyond cute!!! I think he looks like a little koala bear!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Lovkins mama said:


> Sir Lovkins is 8 months old now and his ears are still up. So I am guessing they are not going to drop? Do ya'll think they ever will? One of the things I love about malteses is there ears. Never the less I love him more than life itself, but has anyone experienced this? I love the christmas pic because I had taking like 20 pictures at this point and he was totally over it and he really expresses it. The other pic was him just freshly cut enjoying a little bully stick laying on his quilt (made for him).


First off, he is a DOLL BABY! When I first saw Sammie at Breeders his ears were folded, then at 8 weeks (photo) they were standing straight up :w00t: and stayed that way until I believe it was around 5 months, I noticed he would have one folded or both, then I would look and they would be back up. this went on for a while and stood up more if he got excited or playing. I stared at them ALL the time waiting. Well, I don't remember the exact month but they finally folded all the way over for good. :aktion033: When I would ask people about it, some asked me does he has Westie in him and I would say no. So if he is like Sammie they will fold late. My Vet at the time had no idea, except that he needed more hair grown out to hold them down. I have no idea what causes it. But I found out it's common, I just don't know the longest amount of time it can take.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I see they are folded some in your Avatar photo. Do they ever fold? I kinda think they will eventually from that photo.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I LOVE his ears. I think they give him such personality!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Well you already know how I feel about Sir Lovkin's ears. I LOVE THEM!!! If he were mine, I'd pray they'd stay just the way they are. :wub: The other day, Phoebe's ear was sticking up and my 14 year old Nicholas said, "Hey look Mom! Phoebe has a Lovkins ear!"


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't know if they will come down or not but they sure are cute.:wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Awww I love his ears like that. He really knows how to work 'em


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

awwww.... thank you everybody for the nice comments! Ya'll make me feel better. He's my little alfalpha  and Auntie Robin and Sylvia always make me smile. Yes Miss Kandis sometimes they fold other times he is alert and looking to get into some trouble lol. Your Right Glenda, they do give him personality.


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

zooeysmom said:


> I love his ears so much! He is like a stuffed toy! He reminds me of the dog "Happy" from 7th Heaven.


 He does just a smaller version. :thumbsup:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Summergirl73 said:


> I'm not sure if they will ever drop, but I have to say, I kinda hope they don't! His ears are just so beyond adorable! ♥


 
I feel the same way, awwww I hope they don't drop, they are so adorable and make him even extra cute.


----------

